# Lots of Pictures!



## haviris (May 29, 2009)

Been taking lots of pics of the cows the last few days, and thought I'd share them!
This is the mom to my calf again, she reccognized her and gave me some threatening grunts,









A young cow and her bull calf (I think she'd be called a first calf heifer)








A bull calf, I think this is my mom's cow, O.C.'s calf,




A group of my dad's heifers, I like the one hid in the very back, just before the pics she was by the fence letting me give her a good neck rub, she was eating it up! The poor girl is covered in old scars, Dad said he thinks she was attacked by a dog (or dogs?) when she was a calf,








One of mom's heifers,




Dad's cow,




Another young heifer (dad's),




And another of Mom's heifers,




And a heifer I really like! Is there anyway to know if a calf will be polled this early? I noticed one young calf had swurls on her head where horn buds would be, w/ goats this would be a good indication that she'd be horned, are cows like that?








And lastly a pic of my steer, Mickey!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 29, 2009)

Good pics and a happy looking herd.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 29, 2009)

Nice pics! You have a lot of cows and heifers!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 29, 2009)

Beautiful cows!


----------



## CowCop (May 29, 2009)

~

Nice herd, good photos.

"Dads Cow" looks like a Simmental, yes ?

No calf with her ?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 29, 2009)

you have a nice looking herd there.


----------



## haviris (May 29, 2009)

Half Simmental! She's one of my favorites! Not sure if she has a calf right now.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 29, 2009)

There's three animals that I really like out of the ones you showed: 
-Angus heifer
-your Dad's cow
-Mickey.

Me thinks that Mickey should've been left intact, because the way his conformation is, he would've made a really nice bull!  He's nice and long and has got a good lot of condition on him.


----------



## haviris (May 29, 2009)

Which one are you calling the angus heifer?

I'm suprised you say that about Mickey, I am wishing he was still a bull right about now. But I probably wouldn't have been able to keep him this long if he was.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 29, 2009)

The heifer that's one down from that black-baldy in the first couple pics.  The only heifer on your post that actually looks like an Angus.


----------



## haviris (May 29, 2009)

The one w/ the calf then! She's actually mixed, and probably doesn't have much angus. He's got about 4 or 5 just like her, they look like clones, I can't tell them apart! I like them to!


----------



## MReit (May 31, 2009)

Oh the ears, I love the ears! lol I'm torn because I like the big ears but also like the lil ears my pied bull has. Makes him look like a teddy bear or something..lol..no I'm not losing it, I just love my cows.lol.


----------

